# Any other poodles have a swayback as they get older?



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Riley has been developing a swayback as he gets older. Especially since his injury. It is quite noticable and makes him look much older. This past year has aged him it seems. His chiropractor has me doing exercises for him to help strengthen his more muscles to help with that. Just wondering if other poodles have had this happen?


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

I see no one answered this. I have not had this issue with any of my poodles (only my first one would have been old enough, anyway), but I have noticed it a little bit with other older dogs. Gentle exercise is probably helpful, but it might be helpful to check with a vet to see if there is bone deterioration or other considerations where exercise might be painful. Swimming is often recommended, if you happen to have a dog therapy place near you with a pool.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks. He has had a few back x-rays taken as recently as spring. No problems on there. We are going to a pool for therapy swimming, and like you said, that should help.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Bigpoodle,

I did some reading for you and found out that many people notice it with their dogs as they start to age -I saw posts on other dog forums that go something like this :

"Interesting thread. Melody is just a hair shy of 12 and she has a little bit of a sway back. Recent biannual vet visit came out perfect. She is very active, often out maneuvering Bandit who is 8. She is not having problems with the kitchen floor yet, tile, but I keep an eye out for that. We have runners we can put down since they have to go through the kitchen to go out back. And, of course the kitchen is a favorite spot. Her weight is good but like you, her activity level has not been as great with this winter. She does get glucosmine,chondroitin MSM, wild salmon oil and vit C every day. She is on Nutro Ultra Senior and does very well on it. I just watch the amount very carefully to keep her weight steady. Just visited a doggy rehab center last weekend to see if they had a pool we could use. They have an underwater tread mill; just want to keep up muscle tone as much as possible. They are vet referral only, no problem, my vet suggested them. But the initial evaluation is $280 and then the cost of the sessions. I need to get a second job!!"

So, it seems that some dogs loose some muscle as they slow down and need to do some gentle exercise to keep it up . You are already doing all that is recommended : )) and as you see in that post they do add some extra supplementation with vit. and such. 

Hope this was helpful , I wish I know more : (


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks very much WP!!!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Bigpoodleperson:

Sway back can also be seen in a young dog . There are a few I have seen in the ring showing with sway backs.

Usually when you put your hand on the dog's back in the middle of its back, and push downwards you will notice the dog's back drops with you bearing pressure on the spot with your hand. 

Sway back can be noticeable when the dog has a weak top line and genetically acquired this fault from either parent or from a certain dog (s) in his lineage. I doubt it is acquired due to injury.


One more thing that weakens a top line and results in a sway back in a bitch, is her having multiple and large litters. The pressure takes its toll and the back drops. Since humans walk upright this will not happen, but it does in dogs (bitches).

I also agree with the previous posts that age is also a factor in a dog developing a sway back


----------

